# Almonds in feed mixtures??



## The Flying Kiwi (Jun 4, 2007)

Has anyone tried feeding racing or racer breeding pigeons almonds in the feed mixture?
I have aquired about 20kgs and will never eat them all myself i reaserched the nutritonal information on Almonds and found them to be good source of all sorts vitamins, minerals and to have some health benefits.
So i naturally thought of the Pigeons!!

Kiwi


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Have never heard of feeding them to pigeons. Never heard of feeding any nut except peanuts. in fact. 

Personally, I would not want to try out anything very unusual, that a pigeon would never come across in the wild (or in a good pigeon mix), aside from peanuts or some berries.

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You really should do some research on that, some things we eat are okay for pigeons, others not.


----------



## NetRider (May 6, 2007)

I have been feeding my pigeons a mix of almonds, linseed and peanuts all winter, and they seem to just love it. It gives them the energy and fat they need to stay warm during these cold months.

I have not heard of anything negative when it comes to almonds and pigeons and it shouldn't really be a problem for you to feed them that.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

NetRider said:


> I have been feeding my pigeons a mix of almonds, linseed and peanuts all winter, and they seem to just love it. It gives them the energy and fat they need to stay warm during these cold months.
> 
> I have not heard of anything negative when it comes to almonds and pigeons and it shouldn't really be a problem for you to feed them that.


That is interesting! Do they actually eat all the linseed? If we give our aviary rescue birds a mix with linseed, or I give it to my balcony ferals, they just leave it. Guess they're spoiled pigeons 

John


----------



## NetRider (May 6, 2007)

They seem to love the linseed. I usually feed my breeders more than they need for the day, and I have tried to let them finish eating before I give them linseed, and most of them will actually fly back down to eat more. 

My birds are pretty spoiled too, but here its the corn which has to suffer, everything else is eaten in minutes. On the other hand, try to feed them a mix without corn for some days, and then the corn will be the first thing they eat  Guess they know what they need, and when they need it.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I think you are right there, about knowing what they need. I've noticed the birds seem to go for different items in the mixtures according to the time of year.

John


----------



## The Flying Kiwi (Jun 4, 2007)

Thank you all for your replies.
I will be trying them on some old cocks in thier off season.


----------

